# What water conditioner do you use?



## Juggalo

Which dechloring water conditioner do you use to treat the put back water for your water changes?(for raw tap water users) This is merely out of curiousity---I just want to know what the majority favorite is here among all of you!!


----------



## RB 32

Aquasafe...


----------



## EASTBAYAREA

been using amquel+ for years


----------



## EvilRaven1031

stress coat


----------



## Juggalo

wow- a whole 5 votes so far--c'mon peeps, vote!!


----------



## BlackSunshine

I prefer Amquel+.
Dunno why. thats just what we allways used at the LFS I used to work at when I was younger.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I use Novaqua, and always have


----------



## Phtstrat

Stress coat has always worked for me.


----------



## elTwitcho

I use pure Sodium Thiosulfate.

None of that stress coat added crap since I don't believe it is beneficial to fish to be coated in aloe.


----------



## Guru

I use nothing, I just let the water sit for a bit and its all good.


----------



## Juggalo

Phtstrat said:


> Stress coat has always worked for me.


metoo


----------



## therizman1

Ive always used Aquasafe


----------



## Ex0dus

When I used to use it, I used prime.


----------



## zomac

I use Stress Coat and have had no problems so far.


----------



## the_w8

I voted aqua safe even though i don't use it anymore....I tried stress coat and didn't like it.....I did the recommended doses and even lowered it for both safe and coat and i noticed my fish were acting weird and wouldn't eat as well, so i jus let my water sit for a bit and then i put it in....I do use aqaurium salt though


----------



## Outie

I use prime because its cheap and lasts quite a long time.


----------



## Red Eyes

I've been using Aquarium Pharmaceutical's Super Strength Tap Water Conditioner for years.


----------



## PredatorsBeforePreys

Been and always using Big Al's water conditioner the blue bottle!


----------



## memento

None, never have been using them.


----------



## Jimmywhispers

Prime, Now its nothing but RO water


----------



## Nfluckey

Switched from stress coat to prime a while back. Its more economical and appears to do more than just dechlorify the water.


----------



## Vince302

Switched from aquaplus to prime and i wouldn't go back !

aquaplus was giving me bb problem and had to use double the dose , prime now is just fine and its cheaper .

You guys don't use any with strait tap water ?

I started to check my water more since i tried discus , i now do 75%wc daily with aged and aerated water, and a little more than the suggested dose of prime on the discus tank, i didn't keep any piranhas now but iam starting a cichlid tank , and i think i will age the water again !


----------

